# Felting Purse



## gypsywoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi,

??should I sew my bag together first and then felt or vice versa?

Also would like to use silk hankies...use before felting or after with re-felting?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd advise felting together BEFORE sewing up the seams. Anyone whose had a sock felt in the washer/dryer due to not catching it before tossing in a load can attest to the change in the way fabric stretches and holds its shape before vs. after felting.

I haven't worked with silk in felting, so no advise to offer there really. Good Luck! Don't forget to share a pic when your done, you've got me curious


----------



## gypsywoman (Apr 18, 2017)

thank you for your reply!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Gypsy, I don't think the silk will felt, so you will need to be sure the wool fibers are worked through the silk to bind it. I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## gypsywoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you...right...I concluded the silk would have to be dry felted into the wool purse after felting



DragonFlyFarm said:


> Gypsy, I don't think the silk will felt, so you will need to be sure the wool fibers are worked through the silk to bind it. I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

On my felted purses, I sewed them together, then put plastic bags inside them to keep the sides separate during felting. Works for me. I shape while wet. After they dry, I do the embroidery, flower and button embellishments.


----------



## gypsywoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Ana Bluebird said:


> On my felted purses, I sewed them together, then put plastic bags inside them to keep the sides separate during felting. Works for me. I shape while wet. After they dry, I do the embroidery, flower and button embellishments.


----------



## gypsywoman (Apr 18, 2017)

good idea...


----------

